# Bug Out Binder Ideas



## preppernorthwest88 (May 19, 2014)

So I am considering creating a bug out binder to put in each of my bug out bags. I am thinking of including quite a few things in them such as:
- Local topographic maps
- Basic first aid tips/training
- Basic survival skill how to's
- Meeting points in case of crisis
- Contact information (phone numbers, Amateaur radio/ARES net and repeater freqs, other ems/noaa freqs)


Basically they are for quick reference in case other family members or myself are in shock or mentally distracted so to speak in a critical incident. Ideas, Opinions?


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Very good idea. We have a small library of information to use just in case the power were to go out. We would still have info we can use.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

While I wouldn't want to be dependent on a binder, I understand we can't remember everything. Especially at my age. Sounds interesting, I'll have to give it some thought, since 99% of my contact info is now on my phone and I suffer from terminal CRS.
Thanks for the idea.


----------



## preppernorthwest88 (May 19, 2014)

Its mainly not for me but basically what I am envisioning is a compendium of basic how to things and other references in case I am not there.


----------



## jc74 (May 9, 2014)

preppernorthwest88 said:


> So I am considering creating a bug out binder to put in each of my bug out bags. I am thinking of including quite a few things in them such as:
> - Local topographic maps
> - Basic first aid tips/training
> - Basic survival skill how to's
> ...


I made a get home bag for my wifes car and I made something similar with a little basic survival tips insert and first aid instructions. Great idea. I should expand it and include some of the things you have.


----------



## preppernorthwest88 (May 19, 2014)

Awesome! I am going to be building it tonight so I should post some pictures as well.


----------



## Eagles700LvL (Apr 10, 2014)

Laminating the info might be a good idea too.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

It's a very good idea. There is a big problem when only one person has all of the information in their head. Everyone should be the information that you have laid out.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

preppernorthwest88 said:


> So I am considering creating a bug out binder to put in each of my bug out bags. I am thinking of including quite a few things in them such as:
> - Local topographic maps
> - Basic first aid tips/training
> - Basic survival skill how to's
> ...


Meeting points are very important. We have a few different ones for different situations. I told someone about it a while back and he said he didn't need any. He would just call his wife and kids and tell them where to meet. I tried to explain about phones being out and he said he has a good carrier so he wasn't worried. People never cease to amaze me with their stupidity..


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Great idea...I'll have to add one to my BOB...Thanks!!


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I did this, too. If I am not around, I want my family to have some idea of where things are and what to do. Basically, I have 2 binders. They are both orange and easy to spot in a hurry. The larger one has all our important documents - passports, SS cards, immunization records, photos of our drivers licenses and credit cards, titles to property and vehicles, investment/retirement documents, diplomas, certifications, will/trust, picture IDs of pets, serial numbers of guns, etc. 

The smaller one has my prepper info such as water purification processes, lists of items in BOBs and bug out trunks, locations and lists of all my stored preps, instructions for radios and equipment, morse code cheat sheet, international shortwave radio frequency list, evacuation locations and routes, contact addresses/phone #s, etc. 

Since good prepping involves backup plans and replication, it seems prudent to have all my prepper knowledge and plans backed up in binders that anyone in the family can access. I even have a page of step by step instructions for 3 different scenarios: immediate bugout, shelter-in-place, long term evacuation.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

a good map and the pocket SAS survival guide and a note book is the way I'm going, the survival guide is well written to cover most topics in a good quick reference way, the map is just a map and the note book with the front 2 pages of worth while notes, (like local wild foods, or anything of important note) the rest is for important notes you make in the field/ diary/debreaf


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

A key to edible plant species would be handy for emergency usage.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Yup, got the edible plant book, as well as other survival resources. My poor family endures my survival cooking on a regular basis, and as a result, they have also learned about gathering, storing, preparing, and cooking different desert foods. I have done this for years, so if it ever became a necessity, they would not be totally shocked by eating cactus products such as prickly pear pads, cactus fruit, mesquite flour, palo verde beans, and even pack rat and crickets. 

Again, thinking outside the box- I am the greatest asset in our family when it comes to survival. But if I am not here, there needs to be a backup plan, and in our case, it is contained in my binders, books, and skill sets that I have taught them.


----------



## Dogsrule (Mar 28, 2014)

So let me think about this. I have to "bug out" with all the crap to live with, but oh wait, gotta have this "info binder" also? 

F that. Learn it all now, put it to memory, test it, practice it, experience it. Learn something instead of printing something.

The next rain storm will just destroy it anyway. JMO.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

That is fine, Dogsrule, it you only have to worry about yourself.


----------

